# Street Dream Detail- Never Been Waxed Porsche 930 Turbo



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

B]Full paint correction and detail on this 89' Porsche 930 Turbo. Previous owner I was told "did not believe in waxing or polishing in order to preserve the finish". Well the new owner had a different opinion and wanted to see what could be done. Everything on this car mechanically was restored and it now makes 359whp. The only thing left on this mini restoration was proper detail and polishing work.

Prep:
Washed with Hyperwash and foamed with Adams
De-con with Auto Finesse Iron out
Clayed with Nanoskin + ONR lube
Wheels cleaned with Sonax FE

Couple 50/50 shots with NO extra light sources... just some garage fluorescent lights 25 ft. up. The finish appeared milky in some areas and matte white in others :thumb:





And now with some proper lighting...

Corrected using both DA and Rupes machines with M101, Sonax 5/5 and PO85rd











Hood required multiple passes with M101 to clear up



Roof 50/50 all naturale, left side untouched, right side corrected. Left side giving that "matte" look, never a good sign.







After finishing with PO85rd the finish was wiped with Eraser to remove any polishing oils and prep the finish for LSP. Interior leather was treated with the Leather Masters kit. All carpets vacuumed and plastics treated with 303





Auto Finesse tough prep applied by machine followed by 2 coats of Tough Coat



Wheels sealed with Sonax Polymer Netshield and tires dressed for a matte finish







Final shots and sun shots















And a small teaser of another white 911, slightly younger


Thanks for reading!

All the best,

Dave
Street Dreams Detail (the original)[/B]


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Nice work!

What tyre dressing was used? nice matt finish?
If the car hasn't been polished before, then he must used good washing techniques, for such 'old' car there aren't that much swirls etc if it hasn't been touched before!

Nice to see the new owner want it to keep in good condition

top work!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Excellente, blooming gorgeous; great job


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks great Dave!


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

What a beautiful car. Fantastic work


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Stunning the finish of the 930 :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great work, looks lovely.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job on that great ride mate !


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

As usual Dave, outstanding. That looks brand new and the owner must have came in his pants on recieving this whip.

Loving your big manly van aswell


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

great job


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Great job!
Had a poster of one of these as kid.


----------

